# Psuedotropheus elongatus 'mpanga'?



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

Is that what this is, or is it a different elongatus?


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Been researching the profiles myself and that does look like Elongatus.
I think I may have one too, what do you think?


----------



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

lol I have no idea. What happened to the ID'ers??? Please guys?


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Well I`ve been researching like I said and everything I see fits your fish perfectly for elongatus, maybe Ornatus?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Top one should be "Elongatus Mphanga"

Rafini's is probably a hybrid. Looks somewhat like a Socolofi


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

noki said:


> Top one should be "Elongatus Mphanga"
> 
> Rafini's is probably a hybrid. Looks somewhat like a Socolofi


Agreed.


----------



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

Cool thanks. I just needed to know for sure so I can find him some girls.


----------

